# What breed was your very first chicken?



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

The awesome joy of your first chicken . Which breed was your first?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

In high school my dad brought home some chickens. We let them free range until there was only one little Roo left. His name was John. He was my pet Roo. He was a Black RIR Roo. We eventually got him a RIR hen I called Naomi. They brought me joy at the difficult time of adolescence. I guess I'm looking to get that back with some back yard chickens now.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

My very first chickens were Rhode Island reds my mother had and they we're very neat, my mom would hollar for them and they would come a running, then one day a chicken hawk decide to pick them up .


----------



## nogrodsmithy (Jul 25, 2012)

"First", it's hard to say. My family raised capons, but my uncle can't remember the breed. The first ones I raised on my own (or rather my wife and I) are buff orpingtons and silver laced wyandottes.


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya wyandottes are very pretty, we have 2 golden lace, I'd really like to have a silver


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine was a light sussex


----------



## nakedneckmamma (Aug 6, 2012)

My first breed of chickens were Australorps and then Dark Cornishes ...


----------



## mwrathome (Aug 29, 2012)

My first "very own' chicken was a white polish hen. I was about 6-7. My mom used to say I would sit on the swing and swing with the hen sitting in my lap while singing at the top of my lungs. I've no idea what I sang. Probably a song from school or church. This was all around 50 years ago!


----------



## DanielS (Jul 19, 2012)

My very first breed was Black Australorps. I got 5 straight run from the feed store. 4 of them turned out to be roosters. I thinned the flock to one rooster and my hen... and then I added more breeds. Turns out I have chicken addiction.


----------



## tmcbee132 (Jul 13, 2012)

Our 1st hens were barred rocks...loved them!!


----------



## craziegrannie (Jun 28, 2012)

Our first was Araucanas and Buff Orpingtons for eggs and Jumbo Rock-Cornish Crosses for meat, but they do lay light brown eggs. We ate a few, but most lived until they died of natural causes. That is how I know they laid brown eggs.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine was probly Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

My first ever chicken was a buff Sussex. 
My dads friend gave me a egg and I put it in a home made bater and it hatched it was a lovely hen but she sadly passed away last week I loved her


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rhode Island Reds and Domineckers..


----------



## Turtle (Aug 29, 2012)

I was just a young kid when I got my first chicken. It was an Easter chicken that my parents let me pick out from the feed store across the street from my grandparents' house. There were all different colors to choose from! Pink, green, blue, lavender...Oh, how I loved that lavender color! I asked the store owner if he could tell me...was it a boy or a girl? He assured me it was a girl. So I paid the man for the little lavender chicken and went back to my grandparents' house. After Easter my parents and I went back home, with my little 'girl' in tow. I had decided to name her Violet. We lived in a large city in a residential subdivision. And I don't really think that chickens were allowed. But my dad put together a makeshift coop in the back yard for my new pet. Well, Violet grew up to be a large white rooster! He was so spoiled that I could rock him to sleep in my arms. And he 'protected me' from any neighbors or friends who came to visit. But his downfall was the incessant crowing at night when he could see us moving about inside the house and wanted attention. Neighbors started complaining. So my dad had to find a chicken farm that would give him a new home. It broke my heart! I'll never forget my Violet!


----------



## birdman59 (Jul 5, 2012)

My first is Called Birchen Cochin, still have him, he's almost 8 years old.I got a variety of chickens 8 years ago and he's the last of that original batch.Had 7 different kinds so far of chickens.


----------



## DaleScott (Aug 30, 2012)

My Mum had puff Pekin bantams, so they were the pets of my childhood 
Since I've had a variety of bantams, and some Isa Browns


----------



## DaleScott (Aug 30, 2012)

Narelle was a chick I was given at about 1 week of age. "She" grew into a large white rooster, who was most keen on 1 aspect of his roosterly duties (not crowing). He went to live on a farm. Our hens were scared of anything white for a long time after he left.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Most peoples first chickens are rhode island reds


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

American game cock


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

My first "really mine" chickens were some from Murray McMurray and I have NO idea what they were - pretty, very pretty. I was a kid and I picked "pretty" chickens and ones that laid colored eggs - which mine never did as far as I can recall because I don't think they got a chance to get big enough.... 

My first chickens as a "grown up" are Ameracaunas, Welsummers and a Black Star. At least I think they are Ameracaunas.... I'm a little suspicious. Going to post pics and find out what you guys all think.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

A dominiker rooster. I kept him in a rabbit hutch. He used to ride up and down the street on my bicycle handle bar. I "tricked" daddy into getting him for me. I eventually sold him to my uncle for his large flock. I had never clipped his wings and when uncle billy did it to him he thought he could still fly. He flew over the fence into the yard where my uncle kept his granddaughters dog. We lost him that day. My uncle had him for only about a week.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

We had New Hampshire Reds and Brown Leghorns when I was a kid. The first chickens I ever got for myself were 25 mixed sex Americauna chicks that I special ordered back in the early 80s. I kept all the pullets and one young rooster and was raising them for a few years. Then I went back into the Navy and gave the flock to a relative. They are still raising easter eggers that are descended out of my old chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks great Willy. Perpetuity. Very, very cool.


----------



## chickenguy313 (Oct 11, 2012)

My first chicken is a silver laced wyandote named satura she almost died of a broken egg and a few months later almost died of suffocation and she's still roaming my back yard


----------

